# March Madness



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

Anyone out there with a ku setup getting any of the NCAA B-B games??? I was wondering if getting a fta is worth it?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

nope...just the press conference before/after the games

CBS encrypts all of the games


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Except for the CBS station WVXF on Galaxy 10R.


----------



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

lots of stuff on analog. i don;t follow college basketball that much so i don't know if the games i am seeing on analog are actually the games you speak of, but there are games on every day.


----------

